# Not Eating



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

Have a appointment sch already for vet. But my boy just turn 1 in May and for the last four day he don't want anything eat. Just drink water or milk and when finish throw up a little. He was eating TOTW roast byson and just which to the fowl. It just flavor so I did think it was the food. Is there any thing I can try to give him. I hate seeing him like this he is never sic, he still have a lot of energy he still want to play and fetch his stick and run for hours.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

plain rice and chicken (cooked) had a few vets recommend it when they are sick or picky. Buts thats just my experience.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I used boiled chicken and rice also.... added the rice because of very loose stools.

I don't think milk is a good idea, I may be wrong but don't think dogs digest cows milk well.

In my case, my male has chosen not to eat for days rather than eat red meat based kibble, and had diarrhea as a result of finally eating it. I put him on wellness core /turkey chicken...no further problems.


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks I will do that until we see the vet. So do yall think its the food or do dry food make them feel like that some times. Some one told me that, that is why u shouldn't mix kibbles or kibbles and raw food.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what kind of milk were you giving him? cows milk is horrible for them and can cause more harm then anything, just as mentioned above they cant digest that well. You can give goats milk but that is more for nursing moms or pups at a year old there is no need for that really. { as a treat or something maybe }.

Sometimes they just get picky and will hold out until you add more to it , like kids throwing a temper tantrum. if you give in though you may have issues getting him to eat plain kibble again.

The best way I find if my dogs are just being picky or if they are ill is to offer something yummy like a peice of meat or hot dog or peice of cheese. If they turn that down I know something is up.

Has his bowel movements been normal? any chance of compaction? utd on all his shots and worming? I dont usually worry if my dogs wont eat a couple days UNLESS they are not drinking, or I notice weight loss. Anyways a vet check is never a bad idea , so If you have an appt already I would go see what they have to say.


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

I think now it is him just being picky cause just yesterday I cooked the turkey and rice that I had in the freezer and he ate two helpings of that and look for more, he also had some this morning before his walk.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

you may also want to check if your bag of TOTW is part of the recall. could have salmonella....
Taste of the Wild : Information


----------



## pitifull (Apr 27, 2012)

If he can't keep anything own he might have a blockage. Best thing is to get him into the vet soon to rule out some serious issues.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

1038dav said:


> I think now it is him just being picky cause just yesterday I cooked the turkey and rice that I had in the freezer and he ate two helpings of that and look for more, he also had some this morning before his walk.


Is he going the bathroom ok? If he is juts being picky and acting normal otherwise I would not worry. DO you normally free feed with the food? You can try putting bowl down for 2o minutes, if he doesn't eat pick it up and put it back down for 20 minutes at dinner time. Still not eating pick it up and back down for 20 minutes in the morning. He will eventually get that is when he is supposed to eat and if he doesn't he will not get anything else. Don't give treats and what not to supplement until he gets what you want him to do, which is eat.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

ames said:


> Is he going the bathroom ok? If he is juts being picky and acting normal otherwise I would not worry. DO you normally free feed with the food? You can try putting bowl down for 2o minutes, if he doesn't eat pick it up and put it back down for 20 minutes at dinner time. Still not eating pick it up and back down for 20 minutes in the morning. He will eventually get that is when he is supposed to eat and if he doesn't he will not get anything else. Don't give treats and what not to supplement until he gets what you want him to do, which is eat.


This same idea worked wonders for Zeus. He now eats the second I put food down.


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

His is eat on a normal sch, stool is a little loose but he is eating now. I didn't know TOTW had a recall, I will check that out thanks for the info. I will try out the 20 min thing, cause I do leave his bowl in the cage where he stay. He do move it when he is going to sleep (like get this out of here) lol.


----------

